# Food Hoarding May Be Illegal?



## reddy (Jul 8, 2007)

f you don't think food hoarding can be made illegal, you've got to read this archived NY Times report from 1918;

NAVY MAN INDICTED FOR FOOD HOARDING; Medical Director Nash Had Tons of Food Supplies Stored in His Home. WIFE IS ACCUSED ALSO She Inherited a Legacy and Couple Invested Heavily to Forestall Any Food Shortage.



Special to The New York Times.

May 30, 1918, Thursday

WASHINGTON, May 29.--Indictments were returned by a Federal Grand Jury here today against Medical Director Francis Smith Nash, U.S.N., and his wife, Caroline Nash, charging them... [ END OF FIRST PARAGRAPH ]

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=940CEEDD1238EE32A25753C3A9639C946996D6CF


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, yes, during the FIRST WORLD WAR being found with that sort of stash could have led to problems. That article dates from 1918. The Lever Food Control Act is long since history having been repealed in 1920.

Which is not to say the government can't do something similar again today. It has never been any other way and likely always will be.

A closed mouth gathers no government busybodies.

Other than that it's not worth wringing your hands over.

.....Alan.


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

Hoarding food? I'm not hoarding food. Why, even FEMA is telling us that we should all be prepared to feed and water ourselves for at least 7 days. I just happen to eat and drink a lot during 7 days!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

There's a difference between storing food & hoarding. Illegally obtaining scarce items is not ethical. However, storing items that are not scarce, but might be in the future, is just fine. That the government might change the definition of hoarding is always a possibility. 

I was told several years ago that there was a law stating exactly how much food a family could store, but she couldn't come up with a document. I did some searching & decided it didn't exist. If anyone knows something about this, please let me know.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

We are looking for people to be deputized for when we go after all those Mormons and LDS who have stashes . . .they are down right hoarders and should be punished to the full extent of the law.

the gOvernment saftey for all dept.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Jim-mi said:


> We are looking for people to be deputized for when we go after all those Mormons and LDS who have stashes . . .they are down right hoarders and should be punished to the full extent of the law.
> 
> the gOvernment saftey for all dept.


That is funny! I wouldn't be surprised if someday it actually came down to that.

Unfortunately, many many many LDS aren't prepared even though they've been advised to do so for years. The police would arrive they'd only have empty pockets and a forty year old box of Sam Andy dried green beans. :stirpot:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The Mormons would most likely seal the Utah borders and call out the Utah National Guard in defense of their food stores. 

The rest of us aren't lucky enough to have a State believing we should be able to take care of ourselves. 

Ask yourselves if this isn't more proof of what I've been saying all this time ... that the greatest threat to our government isn't terrorists or foreign governments ... it's people like you and me who _don't need them_.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

A lot of the things the government does is illegal too. The ones they should bust are the give-mes. At least we take care of ourselves. Don't murder anyone and I probably would share a bowl of beans with them if they asked.
Could you Imagine Hillary eating beans? No how no way.


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi i am New to the whole preparing for when TSHTF. But my mom says that there was a law that stated that you could only store food for three years top! idk if its true or not but im just throwing it out there.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok, on the topic of food hoarding:

http://standeyo.com/News_Files/Exec.Orders/EOs.html

There is no Federal legislation against food hoarding, however there is a standing Executive Order against it. Executive Order 10998 specifically deals with food caches owned by individuals. They can be seized by the government for distribution OR to support government operations. Each state has more specific guidelines as to what constitutes hoarding. Often in the rulings they don't specify timeframes or amount (X amount of food per person for X amount of time) but they do specify such in subsequent meeting notes or journal entries. 

There is no law against "hoarding". However, your stockpiles can be taken away from you by the government, at the government's discretion, and with no arbitrating authority. If they decide that two cans of beans for a family of 6 for a week is too much, they can take one of your cans of beans and leave you to split the rest. Or they can take both cans to feed the troops who have a lot more houses to search. After all, seizing stockpiles is hard, hungry work.

This is exactly the kind of thing that got King George and his cronies thrown out of the colonies. Early Americans didn't approve of government taking their property. The fact that those Executive Orders have stood unchallenged since 1939 shows that Modern Americans are the most wussified lapdogs of the government to walk this great nation and our forefathers would hang their heads in shame at our behavior. Is it time yet?


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

Ernie i didnt know that. Thats scary how they get away with such atrocity. Ernie have you ever seen the movie V for Vendetta? if not watch it i think you will like it!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

You know how people often say to deal with problem dogs? SSS. Same thing here: Shop, Store and Shut Up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

I think Stan is misinterpreting EO 10998, but it really doesn't matter. If and when it ever comes down to the government wanting to seize privately owned personal food supplies they will simply do it and worry about justifying it after the fact.

It has ALWAYS been like this. I doubt that it will ever be any other way. If you don't have the power to stop them then you will have to suffer what you must. It has been like this since the beginning of time.

Yet people insist on wringing their hands over it just the same.

A closed mouth gathers no government busybodies.

.....Alan.


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

A. T. i agree keep to your business to your self and nothing happens


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't agree, Alan. We do have the power to stop this. It was stopped in 1775 when the Minutemen fired on the Redcoats crossing the North Bridge in Concord. The "rebels" held the bridge and the Redcoats were prevented from seizing anymore property. The famous "shot heard round the world" was fired there, on that bridge. Farmers, less than 1% of the total colonial population, stood off against the most trained and professional army in the world, and _held the bridge_. The revolution, thus inspired, happened and eventually the old government which had the right to seize property at the king's will, has thrown out. 

They wrote a new law, under a new constitution and in amendment four they stated that our property was protected against search and seizure except with warrants asserted by oath and affirmation. And this new law was the law of the land until ONE MAN in 1939 decided to change it. No Congress ever approved it. No Supreme Court ever decided upon it. 

They said in the preamble that this document would be to "...secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our posterity ..." 

How is laying low helping? How is it honoring the glorious ideals of our forefathers? Today I'm asking you to take up the verbal fight to get these executive orders recalled and shut down ... now ... before the National Guard, fresh from their tours in Iraq, come knocking on your door to see what's in your basement. Today it's a verbal fight, spreading the word and letting politicians know we don't like it and that we'll support those who are willing to undo it (Ron Paul for one). Tomorrow it may be a fight at some new North Bridge. Are you going to be more willing to stand up for that fight?


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

Ernie i can see where you are coming from but A. T. has a point dont go looking for trouble.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Rose Thorn, I can see that you aren't hording any of that extra food that you haven't bought to put in a cache that you don't have and you have no idea what supplies those nosy govt official are talking about. Nudge nudge wink wink _say no more_!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Funny how for years, people laughed at us mormon's for storing food, but when it comes down to cases, most of us have our stores so well hidden that laymen think we have none! We must be working it right. I'm even suggesting that hidden wall project at church! I wonder, once it's filled, will it still sound hollow?


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> The fact that those Executive Orders have stood unchallenged since 1939 shows that Modern Americans are the most wussified lapdogs of the government to walk this great nation and our forefathers would hang their heads in shame at our behavior.


I don't think most people even know about EO's, let alone specific EO's. Many who do know about specific EO's, like the one mentioned above, are afraid to speak out against them because they don't want to lose their job/welfare/retirement check/medical coverage/be audited by the IRS/etc... Those individuals who do know about specific EO's and don't care, really don't care about the Constitution or doing what is right for the country, so long as they get what they want.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Ninn said:


> Funny how for years, people laughed at us mormon's for storing food, but when it comes down to cases, most of us have our stores so well hidden that laymen think we have none! We must be working it right. I'm even suggesting that hidden wall project at church! I wonder, once it's filled, will it still sound hollow?


I always thought Mormons were wise for prepping.

When I was growing up my mother always got laughed at for stocking up and yet when something would come up we always had enough to eat. When something would come up with the family members who laughed, guess who they went to asking for food?!!

I've always gotten laughed at for stocking up, too.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Though I know little else about their church, I have always found the Mormons exceptional for their refusal to follow man's laws when they come into contradiction with their own religious teachings.

Someday the rest of us will have that same choice. Hopefully we fare as well.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

When I was growing up you were considered foolish not to stock up. My grandmothers always had homecanned food stored plus good supplies of other food. My mother and m-i-l did the same. I've always followed their example. I never went hungry as a child and I've never let my family go hungry and it wasn't because we had plenty of $'s. It was because I'm frugal and make sure to stretch my grocery money to buy not only food for today but food to store for tomorrow. It was a lot easier when we had milk cow or goats, chickens, food on the hoof than it is buying everything, but its doable.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a7RB1pBiE_ko&refer=worldwide
> 
> India Inflation at 3-Year High; Crackdown on Hoarding (Update4)
> 
> [....] India's inflation accelerated to the fastest pace in more than three years, underscoring a threat from rising food prices that prompted the government to announce a crackdown on hoarding.


i suspect their defn of "hoarding" is corps withholding product from market to wait for even higher prices, not individuals, but still thought it interesting.

--sgl


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I still think 'they' will go for all the stuff in the local elevators before they bother to come looking house to house way out here in the tules. By the time the elevators are empty, most people's "horde' will be gone too. Of course "I" don't horde food, so I'm not worried. LOL


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Ernie said:


> Today I'm asking you to take up the verbal fight to get these executive orders recalled and shut down ... now ... before the National Guard, fresh from their tours in Iraq, come knocking on your door to see what's in your basement. Today it's a verbal fight, spreading the word and letting politicians know we don't like it and that we'll support those who are willing to undo it (Ron Paul for one). Tomorrow it may be a fight at some new North Bridge. Are you going to be more willing to stand up for that fight?


What are you doing to accomplish this? Do you have a web page? Do you have the EO's listed with links to state officials to help people find them and write letters, make phone calls, and send emails? Choose one to get repealed, then work on it until you get it done, then move on to another one? Are you trying to get them all repealed or are you trying to get congress to pass a resolution declaring EO's unenforceable? What are you doing right now to further your cause? 

I'm not being a troll about this... I'm simply asking what action you are taking. 

I'm under the impression that EO's are suppose to be approved by congress and then the president uses an EO to activate the order IF it's needed. I don't think it's legal for EO's to be simply written by a president and then enforced without congressional oversight. 

Does anyone have any information about what legal process is required for an EO to be written and enforced? I'm sure the founding fathers did not intend for a single person to have that kind of power. In fact, there is probably a law somewhere that forbids it from happening. Isn't that what checks and balances is all about?


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Do a search on Executive Orders on this site and Google. There have been excellent references given on threads here which if you care to research will prove to be very enlightening. There have been many really good explanations given. If I am correct, EOs do not need congretional approval and once enacted, congress is completely out of the picture for at least six weeks. 
As for wringing my hands over them, no, I am glad I KNOW that they really exist and the extent to which they can impact one's life. That is the kind of knowledge many choose to ignore, even here. It is also a motivating factor for many so therefore, it deserves revisiting at various times. 
On a thread not to long ago a link was provided that dealt with finding out about individual state laws. I did not get that far (I got the general idea.) Some states have _laws_ regarding hoarding and the definition in the law may not be what the dictioary states.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> I still think 'they' will go for all the stuff in the local elevators before they bother to come looking house to house way out here in the tules.



Actually, city people, for the most part, probably don't know what grain silos are and will search the houses first.


.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I still think 'they' will go for all the stuff in the local elevators before they bother to come looking house to house way out here in the tules. By the time the elevators are empty, most people's "horde' will be gone too. Of course "I" don't horde food, so I'm not worried. LOL


It depends on which "they" are looking for supplies. City people probably don't know what the elevators are and might not know what to do with any grains they would find. They would probably go for houses. On the other hand, gov types know not to bother with the grain elevators b/c they know that they have already stripped them bare and the only thing left for them to take is from privately owned warehouses (grocery delivery companies) and the public.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I live way out in the country. Nearly every town has grain elevators. The general population in cities may not know what to do with the grain and beans, but they wouldn't know what to do with MY storage food either since the largest part of it is grains and dried beans. OTOH, I don't think it would take the local authorities too long to figure out how to use the food in the elevators to feed the local population.

Why would they bypass this:









to go looking for this:


----------

